# Bio Feedback Waste of time and effort



## rfairfield (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, you can employ these tactics to keep from Sh##ing yourself...But they do nothing to fix the root cause.And intestinal imbalance.See my other posts on this site.This is most definitely NOT Psychosomatic. Its caused by an imbalance of disruptive bacteria and yeast, after antibiotic usage. To even suggest that, is not only a slap in the face, but it shows a total and complete lack of understanding about this pharmaceuticaly induced disorder.Anyone getting suckered into that dead end is only looking to prolong the suffering. Hey, maybe some Prozac too to help with the unhappiness???Right, and maybe extra toilet paper is an answer too.NOBODY SHOULD EVEN WASTE THEIR TIME WITH THIS CONCEPT OF "Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and Hypnotherapy"ITS AN INSULT!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thank you for your comments and thoughts! And welcome to the message boards!Yes, I felt the same way when I first heard of this as well - an insult - the problem is in my gut, NOT my head.And for some people, your comments are very helpful, and we appreciate your taking the time to share in your very first posts your thoughts on this!However IBS is NOT psychosomatic and not all in your head. But the fact remains, if you do some research, you will find that clinical trials since 1984 have shown these cognitive methods can be extremely effective for those people who DO NOT RESPOND to other treatments - so by all means, I tell people to go ahead and try everything they can, and if they still have not been able to address their problems, then and only then consider these approaches.That being said, there have been thousands of people who have had their IBS addressed via CBT and hypnotherapy. Not everyone is helped, it is not a cure, but the vast majority of folks who try it are helped, and this is after they have exhausted other treatment methods.IBS has a very strong brain-gut component. If a person has had their IBS symptoms treated as an imbalance of yeast and disruptive bacteria, as you suggest, but do not remain symptom free, then this may be a result of the brain-gut component.I am one who has successfully been helped by this method, as have others.I would NEVER EVER tell someone to not try anything that they think may be helpful - including addressing yeast/bacteria balance. So yes, by all means, do whatever is needed to address symptoms.But to say no one whould waste their time, etc. well, I speak with people who suffer and have tried every avenue to approach it - including the probiotics, etc. and they are usually helped.You are entitled to your opinion, and thank you for sharing - we are all here to help each other and support each other - and - having been a part of this community for 11 years, I can safely say, that many people are helped once and for all through CBT or hypnotherapy - and you cannot argue with facts. If it were not so, there would be no clinical trials showing this, and no positive feedback stories on this forum - collected here for many many years...Oh, and btw, I was treated with probiotics, prozac, and many many other things, and I did NOT have a yeast problem, bacteria imbalance, etc. But I most definitely had IBS - until I did the hypnotherapy.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well I got into the relatively large CBT and IBS study, and the people involved were all clear something biological was going on, no one ever said or believed that does the research I was in that it is psychosomatic, and I was one of the ones that did really well so hard to see how I've been suffering for years with next to no symptoms what-so-ever, but if you insist...Every disease has a mind-body component to it, and there is a lot of evidence that the right modality with the right person can be quite effective. Even for things that they have a clear way to diagnose it and many other treatments.I agree that colonic flora can play a role for some people, and depending on the way that is effected and which species are use there can be various effects. (I always farted a lot before and after IBS until I found a probiotic that worked for me, and for some people reducing fart frequency/gas volume can make them a lot more comfortable).It would be great if there was one and only one answer for all people with any given health problem, but I've yet to find any of them that are that simple.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

rfairfield You are welcome here. *However* I must let you know that we simply _do not_ put down or talk negatively about what has worked as treatments for others. If something has helped someone... we do not put it down just because it didn't help us. *PLEASE* keep in mind that everyone is different and what works for one person may not work for another. And we ask that you _please_ respect other's postings and choices.


----------

